# Batterie chargée mais bloquée a 99%



## mod51 (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le macbook blanc depuis samedi. J'ai fais les 4 cycles de charge, j'ai utilisé mon mac sous batterie et sous secteur. Aujourd'hui le pourcentage reste bloqué a 99% (alors que quand je clique sur l'icone de la batterie il me dit: "la batterie est rechargée" et quand je veux mettre le temps il dit: "rechargée). Est-ce normal? Si non, y a-t-il un moyen pour remédier à ça, avant que je ne ramène mon macbook?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (3 Février 2010)

Décharge le sous 95% et rebranche.


----------



## mod51 (3 Février 2010)

Nayver a dit:


> Décharge le sous 95% et rebranche.



OK, je suis entrain de le faire, mais c'est normal que ça fasse ça?


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Je n'ai pas bien compris.

Tu te plains du fait que la charge ne descend pas en dessous de 99% quand tu utilises le Mac sur batterie ? (auquel cas il y aurait bien un problème)

Ou bien tu t'inquiètes parce qu'en chargeant la batterie tu n'atteins pas exactement 100% ? (ce qui n'est pas foncièrement anormal, compte tenu du fait que le pourcentage de charge n'est qu'une indication très indirecte de l'état de la batterie)


----------



## mod51 (3 Février 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je n'ai pas bien compris.
> 
> ...



Je suis sous secteur et le pourcentage de la batterie reste bloqué a 99% alors qu'il me dit que la batterie est rechargée. Donc selon toi, pas besoin que je décharge ma batterie à 95%?


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Février 2010)

Pour moi, il n'y a pas de différence entre 99% et 100%. Le pourcentage est le résultat d'une évaluation très approximative basée sur la tension mesurée aux bornes de la batterie.

Par ailleurs, pour un même taux de charge, cette tension est normalement appelée à varier, notamment en fonction de la pression atmosphérique et de la température. Si l'ordinateur devait recommencer à charger la batterie au lithium dès que la tension baisse un peu (de l'équivalent de 1% par exemple), alors il risquerait de la malmener souvent en la surchargeant, et donc de réduire sa durée de vie.


----------



## mod51 (3 Février 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour moi, il n'y a pas de différence entre 99% et 100%. Le pourcentage est le résultat d'une évaluation très approximative basée sur la tension mesurée aux bornes de la batterie.
> 
> Par ailleurs, pour un même taux de charge, cette tension est normalement appelée à varier, notamment en fonction de la pression atmosphérique et de la température. Si l'ordinateur devait recommencer à charger la batterie au lithium dès que la tension baisse un peu (de l'équivalent de 1% par exemple), alors il risquerait de la malmener souvent en la surchargeant, et donc de réduire sa durée de vie.



OK Merci pour ces explications  Pascal. Donc pas d'inquiétude à avoir. Merci.


----------

